# Full Moon Headache!



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Being the curious kind of guy that I am, I wondered, 
"How does one figure out when the next Full Moon will occur"? Good info for any Haunting/Horror fan.
So off to google I went and found the following article.
Upon reading only about 1/2 of it my head exploded and was left sitting there with only a smoking neck stump!
I invite any and all of you to please read this short article and then translate for me.
Thank you, 
yours Headless Scarecrow...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I just look up at the sky Or I look at my free calendar from one of the many charities that send us one. They often have dates of the full moons marked.


You shoulda known there'd be a problem after reading the first sentence "This article has multiple issues.":googly: That's what I call an understatement.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

As best as I can make out, it takes 29 days for the moon to go through all four phases
(full, 1st quarter, New, and last quarter) thing I can't figure out is how you can have
14 in a year when there is only 12 months in a year!

But, like Roxy, I either look at the calendar or at the sky.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What I think that was perfectly clear. 

I just look it up online.

http://www.almanac.com/moon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do we need to make you a new head, SS? I've gotten pretty good at making papier mache ones on a balloon base:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't need to read the article to guess there is lots of math involved.

One of my hobbies used to be astronomy. Anything to do with anything in the sky is math and physics.

I am a fan of Spooky's method...I look up!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Do we need to make you a new head, SS? I've gotten pretty good at making papier mache ones on a balloon base:googly:


LOL - Why yes! Yes I do! Thanks RoxyBlue - These straw ones come apart so easily!



Haunted Bayou said:


> I don't need to read the article to guess there is lots of math involved.
> 
> One of my hobbies used to be astronomy. Anything to do with anything in the sky is math and physics.
> 
> I am a fan of Spooky's method...I look up!


I too look it up on line when I want to know the phase! 

But I wanted to figure out how to calculate the full moon's rising and its duration
from any where on the globe using a given GPS coordinate.
If I could've worked out that sweet little Algorithm I thought it would be fun to write an IPod/IPhone app 
that would warn all the Werewolfs out there of the moon's current & precise phase.
Just for fun of course, strictly speaking...
But like Haunted Bayou pointed out the math & physics are too much for my straw brain!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> But like Haunted Bayou pointed out the math & physics are too much for my straw brain!


Plus there are a lot of, like, really hard words in the article:jol:

I think werewolves would be totally into an app like the one you described, SS.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I typically will just google for a lunar calendar to find out lunar phase info.
http://kalender-365.de/lunar-calendar.php


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im already getting a headache. i too would prefer to just look at the calander


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I didn't do too bad until they stuck that equation in there. I'm allergic to equations. I'm with Roxy; just look at the calendar.


----------

